# Plecos to Big



## jakeychs (Jul 21, 2008)

anybody know if i can turn them in at like petsmart or something like that? what can i do? i dont wanna keep them all couped up.
thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't think "big box" petstores like Petco or Petsmart take fish from individuals. You'd have better luck finding a small local fish store, and if they take them, you might consider giving them your future business. It's still worth a try, though, you don't know till you try.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Call them, some places will take fish. The chains usually won't even give you store credit, but some will just take them.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

I have done this a few times, Just call and see if they will. I have given fish to both petco and petsmart, and also a few smaller aquatic shops


----------

